# My calibration experience with All High Def



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I recently purchased a new PJ, The Sony VPL-VWPRO1, and after breaking in the lamp I decided to have a professional cal done so I knew the PJ was performing it's best. After some forum and google searching I found http://www.allhighdef.com/ and gave them a call. I talked to a gentlemen by the name of Greg Erianne who was very easy to talk to and answered all my questions about what to expect. He sent me an email with a form to fill out asking all the pertanent questions about my equipment such as what model of PJ I had, what cable/sat equipment I had and what BD player I owned along with some other questions about my HT. After filling out the form and sending it back to him I recieved his reply the next day. He said he could do the cal which would include 2 inputs, one for my sat box and one for my Oppo BD player and also what that would cost. I am not sure if it is kosher to post a price so if interested PM me and I will let you know. I will say that it was very reasonable and the best price I got after talking to 3 different places. After I emailed him back and agreeing to have the the cal done he set it up for yesterday at noon. He was coming from a little more than 2hrs away from me and he showed up 15 minutes early which to me was great because I am one to be on time and was glad to see so was he. He had a good deal of equipment and for a second I though he was moving in.:bigsmile: He said that the whole process would take 4-5hrs which I was surprised at because I was thinking that it would be less than that but once he started to setup all his equipment I started to see that this was no simple process. I didn't want to get in his way but he assured me that he would be happy to have me watch the process and answer any questions I had. He showed me everything he was doing and even though I don't understand much of it he took the time to explain it to me and show me the results on his laptop and on my screen. He also updated the firmware on my Oppo for me by USB which I didn't expect but was happy he did. It was a very enjoyable experience. After about 5 1/2 hrs he was finished and the results were fantastic. The pic was outstanding and I could not have been happier. I really want to thank Greg for a job well done and his patience with me in the process. If you are in the hunt for a professional video cal for your PJ or flatscreen in the MA, CT, NJ area I highly recommend Allhighdef and Greg for the Job. Thanks Greg I really enjoyed the experience. :T:T I got the OK to post the price so it was $325.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

TC,

Thanks for the review! It's always great to hear about professionals who do a great job. While I don't know Greg, I have heard a few things about him and they were very positive. :T

Also, posting prices is fine. 


> *You are welcome to post prices of products or services that are on topic to a thread. You may also request best prices found for a product from other members.*


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Also, I moved this to the HDTV | Video Displays | Processors forum. :T


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

mechman said:


> Also, I moved this to the HDTV | Video Displays | Processors forum. :T


Thanks...:wave:


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks for the write up, as well as posting the price


----------



## donnymac (Nov 6, 2009)

It's always nice to see another satisfied calibration customer. There are still too many out there who think we are trying to scam them with $300-$400 calibrations. Their defense is that "my TV is brand new and was calibrated at the factory". I can say that I truly understand why they would think that. In the days of the CRT you just plug it in and watch. Even though todays HDTV look good out of the box(vivid mode excluded) most don't realize how much better they can be with a calibration. You just cannot get the depth and realism out of the box as you can with correct greyscale and gamma.


----------



## gregct (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks so much for taking the time to post those kind words, Tom! It really was my pleasure to meet you and calibrate your system. 

Most importantly, I'm very happy you're pleased with the results! 

Best,
Greg

Greg Erianne
All High Def LLC

ISF Certified
THX Certified Professional Video Calibration
THX Certified Professional Home Theater 1 and 2


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

donnymac said:


> It's always nice to see another satisfied calibration customer. There are still too many out there who think we are trying to scam them with $300-$400 calibrations. Their defense is that "my TV is brand new and was calibrated at the factory". I can say that I truly understand why they would think that. In the days of the CRT you just plug it in and watch. Even though todays HDTV look good out of the box(vivid mode excluded) most don't realize how much better they can be with a calibration. You just cannot get the depth and realism out of the box as you can with correct greyscale and gamma.


I agree completly. The colors and depth really are much more realistic and natural than before cal. :T


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

gregct said:


> Thanks so much for taking the time to post those kind words, Tom! It really was my pleasure to meet you and calibrate your system.
> 
> Most importantly, I'm very happy you're pleased with the results!
> 
> ...


My pleasure Greg, Thanks again....:T I hope you take a look around this forum I think you will really enjoy it here. :clap:


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm always interested to hear about the results and experiences with calibrators - so thanks for posting!

Maybe some day I'll get a PJ that's worth getting calibrated


----------



## donnymac (Nov 6, 2009)

Zeitgeist said:


> I'm always interested to hear about the results and experiences with calibrators - so thanks for posting!
> 
> Maybe some day I'll get a PJ that's worth getting calibrated


You'll never regret it.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

donnymac said:


> You'll never regret it.


I know I won't! 

I've never read of anyone who has!


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Aren't they all worth it?

Unless they don't have the adjustment capacity ...


----------



## davidjschenk (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm very glad everything went so well for you, tcarcio. I've met Greg personally before and warmly attest to his talent and expertise. The guy really knows his stuff.

Yours,

David


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks,Greg is top shelf and I am loving my pic on my Sony.


----------

